# Morocco DVD available



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have just received a DVD from clipper who is a member on here,

It's of a tour he did with Desert Detours, it's very good and gives a good insight into Morocco for anyone who is booked or is considering a tour, you can contact him via Pm if you want a copy (very cheap ) and all money goes to a good charity

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> you can contact him via Pm if you want a copy (very cheap )


I think I saw him when he came into the restaurant in Fuengirola a month ago trying to peddle it. :lol:

I'll PM him. Cheers Alan.

Dougie.


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi Dougie Not me
Clipper


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

clipper said:


> Hi Dougie Not me


Oh - so you don't live in Algeria then? :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dennis
I have had DD on the phone this afternoon, did you send them a copy ??

Loddy :wink:


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

yes they got them today


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We were on the tour with Dennis and have the DVD. It is very good value, especially as all the money goes to a charity. As Loddy says it gives anyone touring with DD a good idea of what to expect in Morocco. 

Val


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dennis,

Got the DVD yesterday, thank you and watched it from start to finish. It's excellent!  Really good, great editing, and very informative (especially what I'll have to face in my RV... :roll:  ). PayPal donation made as requested.

Anyone going with Desert Detours should definitely get a copy.

Dougie.


----------

